# Heavy ramp, would a winch work?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_A ramp on a 2-horse trailer is heavy, to heavy to lift safely by yourself by hand!_

Any trailer that I know of has helper springs to take the weight off of you, the human as you lift & secure that ramp.
Those springs are placed in the safest position possible for the sake of safety of your horse while loading and unloading.
If possible a picture of your trailer open and closed to see if you have missing or broken springs would help.
What brand trailer and year would help as those with the same brand and year would be able to answer about the weight of that ramp on you.

For now I would not use anything put on that could entrap/entangle a horses leg as they load or unload...
I would also be very cautious about a "winch" or even a come-a-long type of thing used as that sound your horse may object to, forget the time needed to so slowly pull up the ramp leaves you in a vulnerable position slightly under that ramp.
If your horse ever slammed backward onto the ramp, you could have horrible injuries _{yup, seen it happen!}._

_jmo.._


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

The trailer doesn't have helper springs? If you bought it used, perhaps they were removed?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I would get helper springs put back on if the are missing.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Woodhaven said:


> I have a bumper pull 2 horse trailer and the ramp is very heavy for me to lift by myself? Is there any way to put a winch on it to help with the lifting?
> Or is it possible to get some helper springs added to make the lift easier?
> 
> thanks


northern tool has some springs you can add so you can lift easily.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I had a ramp on my first trailer and I really liked it but, alas, it was just getting heavier with each passing year (my new one is a slant load, step up).

I had wondered about a system to help me lift (my husband, while willing, would not always be available to assist). I'm afraid I couldn't find, or think of, one that wouldn't be present (and therefore a possible danger) when loading the horses. And, in the end, that's why I settled on the step up. 

Pictures would be a help, as mentioned earlier, in finding a solution for your situation.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

After doing some reading it seems some brands of trailers need a professional to do this repair for safety reasons...
Loading of tension to compress the springs to be installed on the trailer takes some special equipment and technique...
Horse trailer ramp springs I don't think you find just sitting on a store shelf....
I saw mention made of garage door companies sometimes being able to do the job, but much depends upon the type of spring it is...
There is great force on the springs though used when they attach them...so do be careful, please....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps contact the company who made the trailer to see what they advise. You could hook on a 4 part line (a pulley system) from the center of the edge of the ramp to the center back edge of the trailer. A stout ring and hook would enable you to move the lower pulley and lines out of the way when loading or unloading. The top would remain hooked on if you so chose. My hubby built a two decker boat trailer whereby the top rails could be lowered and loaded by two people instead of a loader. With six boats on, a child, using a four part line could raise the boats to make room underneath for another 6 boats. A 4 part line is slow but certain makes light of the lift.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

The trailer does have a spring at the bottom center of the ramp, but still too heavy for me. It is an older trailer, a Thysen trailer, they are no longer making trailers but it was a good company that sold good quality trailers. It had only one owner before me and very little use and stored inside.
I am trying to put up some pictures but I am not very computer literate and having trouble doing it, got a photo bucket acc't now and the pictures are there but I don't know how to proceed to move them to Horse Forum.
We would not do this ourselves but have to find someone to do it.
I appreciate all your replies and information.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know the brand of trailer but that kind of spring is the one that needs to be pre-loaded....not a job just anyone can do.

Most trailer servicing places should be able to help you as many trailer manufacturers had this style of spring....

Make some phone calls, get the repairs needed, then enjoy the freedom of trailering and not killing your back!!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Just an update on my trailer. We picked it up today, had a stronger spring put on the back and now I can lift the ramp myself. It's still a good lift but today my back is really paining me and I was still able to lift the ramp so it should work better when my back is in better shape. I also had new butt bars put on a bit lower as this trailer was set up for 17H + horses and we have smaller horses, about 15H.
I have taken the trailer over a few times before the repairs to get my mare used to loading and she was self loading the last couple of times, so now with the easier ramp and self loading horse I am good to go.
Many thanks for all the good advice I received here.


----------



## CBXSteve (Apr 28, 2015)

Now that you got the spring replaced, you might be home free if you just come up with a tool that will let you make the initial lift from a more comfortable position. The first thing that comes to mind is a hay hook. Use something to put over the point to keep from scratching the door, then hook it under the end of the door and lift it up to a comfortable height with the hook where you can take over with your hands.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Steve thanks for your suggestion of a hay hook, never thought of that. I did take a short stick, about 2 feet and set it under the ramp when I first lift it so I could change my hand position to complete the lift, but that was awkward, holding the stick and lifting with both hands.
I have bad knees and back so the hook would help with the knees, I'll try it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

CBXSteve, after reading your post, I went out and got a hay hook and used it to help lift the ramp and it did work, my husband is going to make me a better one, no pointed end and just a little longer so it should be even better. 
Great suggestion!


----------



## CBXSteve (Apr 28, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> CBXSteve, after reading your post, I went out and got a hay hook and used it to help lift the ramp and it did work, my husband is going to make me a better one, no pointed end and just a little longer so it should be even better.
> Great suggestion!


Thanks! I'm always thinking about ways to avoid work. In fact, thinking about ways to avoid work is a way to avoid work, as is sitting at the computer posting about ways to avoid work .


----------



## Jana F (Feb 13, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> I am trying to put up some pictures but I am not very computer literate and having trouble doing it, got a photo bucket acc't now and the pictures are there but I don't know how to proceed to move them to Horse Forum.
> We would not do this ourselves but have to find someone to do it.
> I appreciate all your replies and information.


This should help: Linking and Embedding Images â€“ Photobucket Support

You can copy the code from the IMG field (5th one down) directly into a post and the pictures will display right in the post


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Jana F said:


> This should help: Linking and Embedding Images â€“ Photobucket Support
> 
> You can copy the code from the IMG field (5th one down) directly into a post and the pictures will display right in the post


http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn199/woodhaven1/DSC05100_zpscn0t7utg.jpg

Hey Jana I did it, I think. Thanks for your help, I could not figure out how to do it, not so computer literate.:lol:


----------

